# 3 word story game



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Once


----------



## NegativeSpin

upon


----------



## Tensa

A


----------



## G23.40SW

The


----------



## G23.40SW

End


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

was


----------



## sapir

G23.40SW said:


> End


----------



## blacklabel

lol g23


----------



## Tensa

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> was


near


----------



## scent troll

hahaha, G totally derailed the story








we'll have to start over

ill pick the first word

*Yesterday*


----------



## Tensa

was


----------



## scent troll

my


----------



## Tensa

first


----------



## taylorhedrich

time


----------



## Tensa

breathing


----------



## ReBoot

heavily


----------



## NegativeSpin

because


----------



## Tensa

I


----------



## blacklabel

urinated


----------



## Doktordet

on


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

A


----------



## ReBoot

humongous


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

penis


----------



## Tensa

that


----------



## Lyle

looked


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

delicious


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

and


----------



## ReBoot

incredibly


----------



## Doktordet

veiny


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

but

(you should make it each person can use atleast 3 words)


----------



## blacklabel

exploded


----------



## notaverage

G23.40SW said:


> End


I am laughing my ass off at that one!!!!

Thread should be closed....he beat ya on that one!

into


----------



## gvrayman

Ocellatus2000's


----------



## cobrafox46

ass


----------



## gvrayman

hole


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

grapefruit


----------



## cobrafox46

causing


----------



## gvrayman

him


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

to


----------



## gvrayman

moan


----------



## notaverage

out


----------



## NeXuS

my


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## cobrafox46

fat


----------



## gvrayman

.

Next sentence:

I


----------



## NeXuS

am


----------



## cobrafox46

F*cked


----------



## PinKragon

beautiful


----------



## notaverage

getting

Ummm...haha...this always happens with these damn threads!

Where did Pink come froM? its been a while.

ANyway, whos starting over?


----------



## PinKragon

hahahahaha fucked beautiful? ...lolol


----------



## notaverage

because


----------



## PinKragon

my


----------



## gvrayman

ass


----------



## cobrafox46

got


----------



## gvrayman

touched


----------



## PinKragon

pinched


----------



## cobrafox46

with


----------



## gvrayman

pliers


----------



## PinKragon

a

am too slow for this


----------



## gvrayman

PinKragon said:


> a
> 
> am too slow for this


the problem is that you are invisible, so no one can see when your posting

Restart

While...


----------



## cobrafox46

my

are we supposed to be doing 3 words now?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

and a fat

( I changed it to 3 words) have fun


----------



## cobrafox46

ass bitch sucked


----------



## gvrayman

cobrafox46 said:


> my
> 
> are we supposed to be doing 3 words now?


door was open


----------



## PinKragon

big ugly needle


----------



## notaverage

Wow this is quite the disaster.

Let me know when its under control


----------



## Doktordet

narrow stinking alley


----------



## gvrayman

We need some order in this thread 
ha


----------



## cobrafox46

Restart

Notaverage took a


----------



## gvrayman

epic dump in


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

After you post try waiting a minute before you post again


----------



## cobrafox46

his piranha tank


----------



## gvrayman

and it stank


----------



## notaverage

walked into this didnt I....


----------



## Doktordet

and overflowed onto


----------



## gvrayman

his mothers bed


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

.Then his mother


----------



## gvrayman

took off her


----------



## cobrafox46

panties and sat


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

on cobrafoxs lap


----------



## gvrayman

her ass was


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

wet and lumpy


----------



## gvrayman

Cobrafox ripped a


----------



## notaverage

I quit..I am too slow for this


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

loud ass fart


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## cobrafox46

in her mouth


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

smacked his dad


----------



## ReBoot

grabbed a spoon


----------



## gvrayman

and some mayonaise


----------



## NegativeSpin

and olive oil


----------



## cobrafox46

the chair with


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

used condom wrapper


----------



## cobrafox46

with some semen


----------



## ReBoot

dirty pubic hair


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

from his asshole

(what the hell did I start)


----------



## gvrayman

flew into the


----------



## cobrafox46

mouth of his


----------



## ReBoot

great grandma shelly


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

and she barfed


----------



## gvrayman

went into the


----------



## cobrafox46

porno room and


----------



## gvrayman

got the camera.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

pulled out his


----------



## ReBoot

penis so cobrafox46


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

could see what


----------



## notaverage

he was missing


----------



## ReBoot

until he found


----------



## cobrafox46

a smal penis


----------



## gvrayman

Grandfather proceeded to


----------



## ReBoot

tattoo his penis


----------



## cobrafox46

with the name


----------



## ReBoot

of notaverage so


----------



## gvrayman

everyone would see


----------



## notaverage

---


----------



## ReBoot

the special times


----------



## cobrafox46

RhomOwner could suck


----------



## gvrayman

dick for coke


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

he had with


----------



## ReBoot

guys in prison


----------



## gvrayman

When notaverage arrived


----------



## cobrafox46

he immedietaly took


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

a shot off


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## cobrafox46

semen from rhomowners


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

pitbulls huge penis


----------



## gvrayman

It became clear


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

that he was


----------



## cobrafox46

turned on by


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

super gay sex


----------



## gvrayman

to the point


----------



## cobrafox46

he blew a


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

giant load on


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## cobrafox46

on gvraymans face

^^LOL f*cker you beat me Lol


----------



## gvrayman

Gvrayman pulled out


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

and wiped his


----------



## cobrafox46

tiny dick with


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

with dental floss


----------



## sapir

cobrafox46 said:


> tiny dick with


on cobras moustach


----------



## cobrafox46

, it measured 1"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

it made him


----------



## gvrayman

cringe to watch


----------



## cobrafox46

the girls laugh


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

at his red


----------



## gvrayman

belly piranhas, because


----------



## cobrafox46

he was into


----------



## sapir

cobrafox46 said:


> unshaved pubic hair


sticks to teeth
[/quote]

stop editing guys


----------



## cobrafox46

sapir said:


> unshaved pubic hair


sticks to teeth
[/quote]

stop editing guys
[/quote]

and sapirs moms


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

mother screamed stop


----------



## gvrayman

but I didn't


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

want to stop


----------



## sapir

gvrayman said:


> but I didn't


admit youre gay


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

to his wife


----------



## gvrayman

who then slapped


----------



## notaverage

her dick on


----------



## gvrayman

pcrose's dirty feet


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

and smacked sh1t


----------



## gvrayman

in the air.


----------



## sapir

pcrose got mad


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

and called George W Bush


----------



## NegativeSpin

because she couldn't


----------



## sapir

NegativeSpin said:


> because she couldn't


see with poop


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

all over her


----------



## gvrayman

beady little eyes


----------



## cobrafox46

she ate poop


----------



## razorback182

and loved it


----------



## ReBoot

but she really


----------



## cobrafox46

enjoyed getting fisted


----------



## ReBoot

with elephantitis hands


----------



## cobrafox46

because her vagina


----------



## ReBoot

was as wide


----------



## cobrafox46

as a blown


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

up grand canyon


----------



## Boobah

too bad she


----------



## gvrayman

was a man


----------



## irishfan 689

and her butthole


----------



## Boobah

was so damn


----------



## gvrayman

dirty that flies


----------



## irishfan 689

fapped all over


----------



## gvrayman

her dingle berries


----------



## Boobah

but luckily a


----------



## gvrayman

piranha guy named


----------



## ReBoot

gvrayman, licked his


----------



## Boobah

favorite red lollipop


----------



## sadboy

That was laced


----------



## irishfan 689

with pubic hair


----------



## ICEE

f*ck this sh*t


----------



## Dezboy

im out of


----------



## ICEE

peanut butter jelly


----------



## sadboy

so I ate


----------



## Dezboy

a cows testical


----------



## ICEE

then i sh*t


----------



## Dezboy

all over ICEE'S


----------



## ICEE

trash can bag


----------



## Dezboy

which he then


----------



## ICEE

put in trash


----------



## Dezboy

BUT when he


----------



## ICEE

opened it up


----------



## jmax611

he ate it


----------



## sadboy

And became zombified


----------



## ICEE

then he died


----------



## sadboy

a thousand deaths


----------



## ICEE

and was buried


----------



## sadboy

in holy ground


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

until he was


----------



## ICEE

resurrected from death


----------



## sadboy

and became a


----------



## ICEE

blood sucking vampire


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

and sucked every


----------



## ICEE

killed this thread


----------



## irishfan 689

with his anus


----------



## ICEE

no no no


----------



## gvrayman

he said as


----------



## gvrayman

pcrose forced him


----------



## ICEE

to rape her


----------



## gvrayman

he bit her


----------



## ICEE

in the ass


----------



## gvrayman

which caused gas


----------



## ICEE

then he sat


----------



## cobrafox46

on a dildo


----------



## ICEE

and it felt


----------



## cobrafox46

so good in


----------



## gvrayman

his rectum that


----------



## cobrafox46

.


----------



## ICEE

the couch arm


----------



## gvrayman

.


----------



## cobrafox46

got semen shot


----------



## ICEE

in her mouth


----------



## gvrayman

she threw up


----------



## ICEE

but swallowed it


----------



## gvrayman

ICEE proceeded to


----------



## ICEE

kick gvraymans ass


----------



## gvrayman

because gvrayman came


----------



## ICEE

all over house


----------



## gvrayman

like a hippo


----------



## ICEE

in the water


----------



## gvrayman

of lake malawi


----------



## ICEE

also the pond


----------



## gvrayman

in ICEE's back


----------



## ICEE

no not gay


----------



## gvrayman

said Ocellatus2000 as


----------



## ICEE

jmax raped him


----------



## gvrayman

slowly over the


----------



## ICEE

black piranha tank


----------



## gvrayman

the piranhas ate


----------



## ICEE

someones hairy sack


----------



## gvrayman

the ph spiked


----------



## ICEE

and fish died


----------



## gvrayman

leaving a pungent


----------



## ICEE

in the air


----------



## gvrayman

of ICEE's bedroom


----------



## ICEE

then i called


----------



## gvrayman

r1dermon to ask


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

The Black Piranha


----------



## ICEE

him for food


----------



## gvrayman

he had clams


----------



## ICEE

from his restaurant


----------



## gvrayman

which is popeyes


----------



## ICEE

good dang chicken


----------



## gvrayman

can be consumed


----------



## ICEE

with tons antacids


----------



## gvrayman

and vagisil too


----------



## ICEE

wow wtf gravty


----------



## gvrayman

why are you


----------



## ICEE

eating popeyes chicken


----------



## gvrayman

because it's good


----------



## ICEE

and its cheap


----------



## gvrayman

and its crispy


----------



## ICEE

and its salty


----------



## gvrayman

like pcrose's juice


----------



## ICEE

and its gravy


----------



## gvrayman

all over the


----------



## ICEE

juice of juice


----------



## gvrayman

of juice of


----------



## ICEE

juice juice soda


----------



## gvrayman

Coldfire brought kool


----------



## ICEE

then he smoked


----------



## gvrayman

a fat spliff


----------



## ICEE

that smoked good


----------



## gvrayman

so good that


----------



## ICEE

he fell over


----------



## gvrayman

the ledge of


----------



## ICEE

the mountain range


----------



## gvrayman

onto the tribe


----------



## ICEE

that eats people


----------



## gvrayman

and drinks piss


----------



## ICEE

from the humans


----------



## gvrayman

that piss in


----------



## ICEE

peoples hairy ears


----------



## gvrayman

like Joe's dog's


----------



## ICEE

are dumb muts


----------



## gvrayman

that sh*t on


----------



## ICEE

his dogs funeral


----------



## gvrayman

because dogs have


----------



## ICEE

big fat balls


----------



## gvrayman

that pcrose inserts


----------



## ICEE

into her vag


----------



## gvrayman

eating them whole


----------



## ICEE

with her mouth


----------



## gvrayman

nom nom nom


----------



## ICEE

boom boom boom


----------



## gvrayman

came from her


----------



## ICEE

bedroom window ceiling


----------



## gvrayman

as Jmax climbed


----------



## ICEE

the tree branch


----------



## gvrayman

to pcrose's heart


----------



## ICEE

blah blah blah


----------



## gvrayman

spat pcrose as


----------



## ICEE

im so lost


----------



## gvrayman

in her vag


----------



## ICEE

i cant find


----------



## gvrayman

due to excessive


----------



## ICEE

hair and blood


----------



## gvrayman

and hampsters nesting


----------



## ICEE

in her vag


----------



## gvrayman

with cardboard boxes


----------



## ICEE

and nail glue


----------



## gvrayman

securing it to


----------



## ICEE

a nail board


----------



## gvrayman

full of screws


----------



## ICEE

and big nails


----------



## gvrayman

and big cucumbers


----------



## ICEE

and big bannas


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

which looked like


----------



## ReBoot

a cheese grater


----------



## Sheppard

that got stuck


----------



## Dezboy

UP HIS BIG


----------



## FEEFA

smoke stack above


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

a piranha infested


----------



## Dezboy

stream in the


----------



## Boobah

egyptian rain forest


----------



## Dezboy

Far Far away


----------



## razorback182

from the slippery


----------



## Sheppard

Female body part


----------



## cobrafox46

known as the


----------



## Nick G

target i aim


----------



## cobrafox46

my small penis


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

made her laugh


----------



## jmax611

and the END!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

of jmaxx's mom's


----------



## cobrafox46

ass was so


----------



## ReBoot

round and tasty


----------



## cobrafox46

,twas like meatspin.com


----------



## FEEFA

that I watched


----------



## Plowboy

multiple times in


----------



## Nick G

my military days.


----------



## cobrafox46

while eating a


----------



## Dezboy

Cucumber sandwhich made


----------



## Nick G

just the way


----------



## Dezboy

Nick g, dez and


----------



## cobrafox46

Feefa like it


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Not to say


----------



## cobrafox46

whitelineracer didn't get


----------



## Dezboy

GG, xenon and


----------



## Nick G

ICEE promptly began


----------



## Dezboy

SUCKING EACH OTHER


----------



## cobrafox46

off in the


----------



## Dezboy

BACK OF THE


----------



## cobrafox46

'68 Vega as


----------



## Dezboy

a chimpazee with


----------



## Nick G

soft hands rubbed


----------



## cobrafox46

his bald ass


----------



## Nick G

while staring directly


----------



## cobrafox46

at NickG's huge


----------



## Dezboy

Third nipple which


----------



## cobrafox46

the monkey began


----------



## jmax611

to suckle on


----------



## Dezboy

just like j-max's


----------



## cobrafox46

mom suckled on


----------



## Dezboy

his big fat


----------



## cobrafox46

turkey he cooked


----------



## Dezboy

on a spit


----------



## cobrafox46

shined oven top


----------



## Dezboy

WHICH J-MAX CLEAED


----------



## cobrafox46

with his penis


----------



## Nick G

and after great


----------



## Boobah

wall of china


----------



## FEEFA

they went to


----------



## Boobah

the land of


----------



## FEEFA

Boobah said:


> the land of


cross eyed monkeys


----------



## Plowboy

,the dreaded jackalope,


----------



## cobrafox46

and the huge


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

one eyed love


----------



## cobrafox46

white yogurt slinger


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

began to film


----------



## notaverage

you are gay


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

like noteverage"s uncle


----------



## Plowboy

and non p-furians


----------



## Pit_man

like to touch


----------



## beercandan

gay mans' balls


----------



## Plowboy

with cold fingures


----------



## beercandan

and painted nails


----------



## Plowboy

singing the song


----------



## cobrafox46

can't touch this


----------



## Plowboy

over and over


----------



## cobrafox46

till he farted


----------



## Plowboy

causing a catastrophic


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

earthquake in California


----------



## Plowboy

releasing thousands of


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

no tomatoes from


----------



## Plowboy

the bastard who


----------



## Plowboy

stole my imagination


----------



## Dezboy

was shot in


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

the dark, leaving


----------



## cobrafox46

only a pair


----------



## Dezboy

of old Condoms


----------



## FEEFA

Dezboy said:


> of old Condoms


that had broke


----------



## Dezboy

and left a


----------



## cobrafox46

during intercourse with


----------



## Dezboy

ICEE, NICK G and


----------



## cobrafox46

shoalnotshark at Feefa's


----------



## Dezboy

mums house in


----------



## cobrafox46

the bedroom while


----------



## NegativeSpin

performing strangulation masterbation


----------



## cobrafox46

on negativespins ass


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

ualt monkey. In hindsight


----------



## Dezboy

he likes meatspin


----------



## cobrafox46

and get 3,000


----------



## Dezboy

men waiting at


----------



## cobrafox46

his bedroom door


----------



## Dezboy

WITH THIER PANTS


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

firmly wedged around


----------



## Dezboy

the bottom of


----------



## cobrafox46

of their scrotums


----------



## Pit_man

as they touched


----------



## beercandan

your moms' tits


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

the world shook


----------



## Dezboy

like a huge


----------



## Boobah

fat jiggly ass


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

pounding special friend


----------



## Dezboy

timmaeh like a


----------



## gvrayman

little church boy


----------



## ICEE

that got banned


----------



## cobrafox46

for masturbating in


----------



## ICEE

the church bathroom


----------



## cobrafox46

while confessing his


----------



## ICEE

problems in life


----------



## Boobah

gay man love


----------



## ICEE

boobah just confessed


----------



## Boobah

he loves lamp


----------



## ICEE

he also realized


----------



## Boobah

icee loves c*ck


----------



## ICEE

thats a lie


----------



## gvrayman

because bullsnake took


----------



## ICEE

boobah to prom


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

ending in tears


----------



## ICEE

when they arrived


----------



## Plowboy

because jessica alba


----------



## ICEE

is very hot


----------



## scent troll

to the touch


----------



## ICEE

in the vag


----------



## scent troll

and the ass


----------



## ICEE

and the mouth


----------



## scent troll

and she prefers


----------



## ICEE

me over you


----------



## Pit_man

when i stick


----------



## scent troll

it in her


----------



## ICEE

and all over


----------



## scent troll

her body i


----------



## ICEE

licked all night


----------



## scent troll

on my mothers


----------



## ICEE

lazy boy chair


----------



## scent troll

where she sat


----------



## ICEE

on my lap


----------



## scent troll

and i thrusted


----------



## ICEE

her watching tv


----------



## scent troll

ICEE said:


> her watching tv


FAIL!!!!!!

wtf, are you an idiot. that doesnt go with what i posted. you must have the intelligence of a drugged up cerebral pulsy monkey on downers

START OVER you piece of sh*t!


----------



## ICEE

i just said 3 words


----------



## scent troll

it needs to be story mode dude. like an extension of my post.


----------



## ICEE

jessica alba is


----------



## scent troll

things stuff tuesdays


----------



## ICEE

see you messed it up


----------



## Plowboy

good god! Someone start it over


----------



## ICEE

you do it


----------



## Plowboy

one time at


----------



## ICEE

jessica albas house


----------



## Plowboy

While drinking gin


----------



## ICEE

me and her


----------



## Plowboy

played hide the


----------



## FEEFA

one eyed snake


----------



## Plowboy

after taking x


----------



## FEEFA

ShoalNotShark said:


> after taking x


and smoking weed


----------



## Plowboy

Feefa said:


> after taking x


and smoking weed
[/quote]

haha

we goin the stoner route or the one eyed snake route


----------



## ICEE

and snorting coke


----------



## scent troll

ShoalNotShark said:


> after taking x


and smoking weed
[/quote]

haha

we goin the stoner route or the one eyed snake route
[/quote]
...............FAIL!!!!

keep it going!


----------



## ICEE

and crystal meth


----------



## Pit_man

in the back


----------



## ICEE

of her ass


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

he slipped his


----------



## Pit_man

nut's in to


----------



## ICEE

her big ass


----------



## scent troll

and puts his


----------



## ICEE

dick in her


----------



## scent troll

bun with mustard


----------



## ICEE

he squirted on


----------



## scent troll

to help her


----------



## ICEE

ease the pain


----------



## scent troll

of making dinner.


----------



## ICEE

which she sucked


----------



## scent troll

no dude, there was a period after mine. its a new page, and a new story.
ill start.

*Yesterday I saw*


----------



## ICEE

the fattest bitch


----------



## scent troll

walking with her


----------



## ICEE

bean burrito supreme


----------



## scent troll

and her dog



ICEE said:


> bean burrito supreme


LMFAO


----------



## ICEE

that she sat


----------



## scent troll

on her lap


----------



## ICEE

and broke its


----------



## scent troll

little skull open


----------



## ICEE

then she ate


----------



## scent troll

it and then


----------



## ICEE

she pooped on


----------



## Pit_man

her man's dick


----------



## ICEE

and then he


----------



## Pit_man

slaped that ho


----------



## ICEE

and she said


----------



## Pit_man

I like it


----------



## ICEE

and I want


----------



## scent troll

you to slap


----------



## ICEE

my big ass


----------



## scent troll

and pull my


----------



## ICEE

clothes all off


----------



## scent troll

and piss on


----------



## Pit_man

so I can


----------



## ICEE

feel her vag


----------



## Pit_man

so warm and


----------



## ICEE

so wet and


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

full of eels


----------



## Pit_man

she had to


----------



## Plowboy

feed tube steak


----------



## Liquid

ShoalNotShark said:


> feed tube steak


to my own


----------



## Dezboy

dog before it


----------



## razorback182

fed on my


----------



## Boobah

peanut butter covered


----------



## cobrafox46

3" hard c*ck


----------



## ICEE

and then it


----------



## gvrayman

got peanut butter


----------



## cobrafox46

in my ass


----------



## ICEE

and the peanut


----------



## FEEFA

shot out when


----------



## cobrafox46

he ripped a


----------



## ICEE

massive cum shot


----------



## cobrafox46

into the mouth


----------



## ICEE

of her mom


----------



## Pit_man

as she cryed


----------



## Plowboy

more than once


----------



## ICEE

all night long


----------



## FEEFA

we went on


----------



## ICEE

a road trip


----------



## Pit_man

spanking our monkey's


----------



## ICEE

and ripping our


----------



## Plowboy

foreskin clean off


----------



## ICEE

and using no


----------



## cobrafox46

lubrication so we


----------



## ICEE

feel it in


----------



## Pit_man

raw dog style


----------



## cobrafox46

and rubbed the


----------



## Plowboy

rusty sheriffs badge


----------



## ICEE

and she also


----------



## Plowboy

rubbed mine raw


----------



## ICEE

and rubbed his


----------



## Plowboy

umm awh guche


----------



## ICEE

end that sh*t.


----------



## gvrayman

Pcrose is a


----------



## cobrafox46

butt sex craving


----------



## gvrayman

beast of a


----------



## cobrafox46

blow job giving


----------



## gvrayman

man or woman.


----------



## cobrafox46

^^^ROFL!!!

She can give


----------



## gvrayman

nasty rim jobs


----------



## cobrafox46

as licking ass


----------



## gvrayman

gets her cocaine


----------



## cobrafox46

and crystal meth


----------



## gvrayman

so she can


----------



## Pit_man

bump all night


----------



## Plowboy

to barry white


----------



## Demon Darko

and hannah montana


----------



## gvrayman

While watching midgets


----------



## cobrafox46

suck dick on


----------



## Pit_man

Jerry Springer with


----------



## gvrayman

a screwdriver in


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

their baby makers


----------



## gvrayman

penetrating the flesh


----------



## Demon Darko

of ripe tomatoes


----------



## gvrayman

like Cueball's floater


----------



## Plowboy

but only better


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

because it was


----------



## Plowboy

it was umm


----------



## gvrayman

a yellow one?


----------



## TheWayThingsR

and cueball drowned


----------



## gvrayman

in shag harbor


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

his suit failed


----------



## TheWayThingsR

like his spelling


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

because he was


----------



## TheWayThingsR

abducted by aliens


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

and underwent probing


----------



## TheWayThingsR

of the anus


----------



## gvrayman

conducted by jmax


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

that he seemed


----------



## gvrayman

to be drinking


----------



## Liquid

gvrayman said:


> to be drinking


man juice like


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Liquid's mom does.


----------



## gvrayman

Cueball's goat often


----------



## sapir

paints himself green


----------



## Liquid

to hide from


----------



## gvrayman

Cue, because Cue


----------



## TheWayThingsR

is color blind


----------



## ICEE

and he likes


----------



## Liquid

ICEE said:


> and he likes


TheWaythingRs' sloppy knobjobs


----------



## ICEE

and waything likes


----------



## TheWayThingsR

being the catcher


----------



## ICEE

of cueballs big


----------



## TheWayThingsR

weird shaped lobster


----------



## ICEE

the lobster looks


----------



## ProdigalMarine

like a big


----------



## Liquid

dam you pm


----------



## ICEE

herpes from waything


----------



## Liquid

before the sexchange.


----------



## ICEE

Meanwhile ProdigalMarine was


----------



## ProdigalMarine

bending over to


----------



## ICEE

his drill sergeant


----------



## gvrayman

who un-zipped his


----------



## ICEE

pants infront of


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

the wizard of Oz


----------



## ICEE

that was 4


----------



## gvrayman

years old and


----------



## ICEE

the 4 year


----------



## gvrayman

old dropped his

wow, this is getting weird.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

homework and felt


----------



## ICEE

his teacher slap


----------



## gvrayman

him across the


----------



## Pit_man

round part of


----------



## gvrayman

his chin, sending


----------



## ICEE

him to the


----------



## gvrayman

jail.


----------



## ICEE

This weekend was


----------



## gvrayman

as boring as


----------



## ICEE

gvrayman's sister and


----------



## sapir

santa on christmas


----------



## ICEE

but santa isnt


----------



## gvrayman

a heterosexual, so


----------



## ICEE

he doesnt like


----------



## gvrayman

blonde Canadian bombshells


----------



## ICEE

which trigga does.


----------



## gvrayman

However, Trigga also


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

has the aids


----------



## gvrayman

from that night


----------



## ICEE

with the bombshell.


----------



## gvrayman

and jmax's brother.


----------



## ICEE

the periods ends it ray.


----------



## gvrayman

no it doesnt.


----------



## ICEE

yes it does


----------



## gvrayman

said the tranny


----------



## ICEE

who licked my


----------



## gvrayman

toilet paper encrusted


----------



## ICEE

buthole and she


----------



## gvrayman

rammed her foot


----------



## ICEE

up my dogs


----------



## gvrayman

anus and out


----------



## ICEE

the cats p*ssy.


----------



## gvrayman

ICEE often sh*ts


----------



## ICEE

lots of poo


----------



## gvrayman

into his car


----------



## ICEE

and into Dez


----------



## gvrayman

's running shoes


----------



## ICEE

that are then


----------



## gvrayman

full of crap


----------



## ICEE

and he cant


----------



## gvrayman

run to madagascar


----------



## ICEE

like he usually


----------



## gvrayman

does when Obama


----------



## ICEE

is at his


----------



## gvrayman

dominatrix's apartment in


----------



## ICEE

i forget where.


----------



## gvrayman

He often goes


----------



## ICEE

to the nude


----------



## gvrayman

man's house to


----------



## ICEE

the nude beach


----------



## gvrayman

full of sweaty


----------



## ICEE

saggy balls and


----------



## gvrayman

sandy vaginas laying


----------



## ICEE

in the dirty


----------



## gvrayman

beach of NJ.


----------



## ICEE

THE new york


----------



## gvrayman

times quoted cueball


----------



## ICEE

saying he wants


----------



## gvrayman

a jeep type


----------



## ICEE

gangsta thug vehicle.


----------



## gvrayman

It has bling


----------



## ICEE

and e thugness


----------



## ProdigalMarine

So that he


----------



## Trigga

could play tiddlywinks


----------



## gvrayman

the forbidden ocean


----------



## ICEE

wow wtf is


----------



## Trigga

grayman isnt ray


----------



## gvrayman

the forbidden ocean?

FAIL!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

...


----------



## ICEE

ocean forbidden no.


----------



## gvrayman

doughnuts on a


----------



## Trigga

the doggystyle while


----------



## ICEE

people are to slow.


----------



## gvrayman

ProdigalMarine got his


----------



## Trigga

especially gvrayman who


----------



## ICEE

trigga is messing everything up


----------



## gvrayman

ProdigalMarine got his


----------



## ICEE

girlfriend knocked up


----------



## gvrayman

and was drilled


----------



## Trigga

by trigga in


----------



## gvrayman

the art of


----------



## ICEE

the back of


----------



## gvrayman

his sisters minivan


----------



## ICEE

the minivans tires


----------



## gvrayman

lost grip and


----------



## ICEE

crashed while he


----------



## gvrayman

masturbated in the


----------



## ICEE

middle console cup


----------



## gvrayman

and cigarette lightered


----------



## ICEE

and the cigarrete


----------



## gvrayman

and the bedding


----------



## ICEE

and the steering


----------



## gvrayman

and the croutons


----------



## ICEE

and the mirrors


----------



## gvrayman

and the ICEE


----------



## ICEE

and the carryout.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

and then he


----------



## ICEE

went to bed.


----------



## Trigga

then woke up


----------



## ICEE

with morning wood


----------



## Trigga

which icee sucked


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

until she couldnt


----------



## Trigga

go to serbia


----------



## FEEFA

with her sister


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Meanwhile back at


----------



## Pit_man

the Hall of Justice


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

the phone rang


----------



## Dezboy

and the joker


----------



## Nick G

touched her boobies


----------



## Dezboy

which felt like


----------



## Trigga

giant piranha testies


----------



## ICEE

wow wtf trigg.


----------



## Trigga

said icee as


----------



## ICEE

he beat his


----------



## Trigga

mr potatohead doll


----------



## ICEE

with his meat .


----------



## Trigga

which was pastrami


----------



## ICEE

and his pie


----------



## Trigga

which was pumpkin


----------



## Dezboy

and apple all


----------



## ICEE

with whipped cream


----------



## Dezboy

and poop and


----------



## ICEE

extra cream filling


----------



## Trigga

in the keyboard


----------



## ICEE

and the mouse.


----------



## Trigga

which was imported


----------



## ICEE

to Dez's house


----------



## Dezboy

which dez then


----------



## ICEE

dexboy on pfury


----------



## Dezboy

spammed till his


----------



## ICEE

manny died while


----------



## Trigga

trigga's manny lived


----------



## Dezboy

while watching dez


----------



## ICEE

and his wife


----------



## Dezboy

humping in the


----------



## ICEE

minivan that is


----------



## Trigga

tipping on cliff


----------



## Dezboy

parked in the


----------



## ICEE

handicap parking spot


----------



## Trigga

grand canyon which


----------



## ICEE

will eat you.


----------



## Trigga

and all europeans


----------



## ICEE

that have big


----------



## Dezboy

TESTICALS AND HUGE


----------



## ICEE

saggy balls and


----------



## Dezboy

A LONG THICK


----------



## ICEE

and also


----------



## Nick G

too much time


----------



## ICEE

on his hands.


----------



## Trigga

and AIDS aswell


----------



## Liquid

I love lamp


----------



## Trigga

just like GG


----------



## gvrayman

loves the dick


----------



## ICEE

and childawg loves


----------



## gvrayman

plump hairy holes


----------



## ICEE

which have poop


----------



## gvrayman

balled up at


----------



## ICEE

the end of


----------



## gvrayman

the appalachian trail


----------



## gvrayman

where dannyboy currently


----------



## gvrayman

camps out when


----------



## Pit_man

playing Brokeback Mountain


----------



## gvrayman

with an inflatable


----------



## Pit_man

Billy Ray Cyrus doll.


----------



## gvrayman

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## ICEE

has a ugly


----------



## Pit_man

stick that is


----------



## ICEE

used for catching


----------



## Trigga

rootbeer floats sometimes


----------



## ICEE

while watching his


----------



## Trigga

favourite porno which


----------



## ICEE

had his daughter


----------



## gvrayman

locked in Guantanamo


----------



## ICEE

bay jAil cell


----------



## gvrayman

for her c*ck


----------



## ICEE

she is a


----------



## ProdigalMarine

c*nt sl*t of


----------



## Trigga

a man who


----------



## ICEE

thinks he can


----------



## gvrayman

take nude pics


----------



## Trigga

of rays partner


----------



## ICEE

and his wife


----------



## gvrayman

and brother of


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Peter Griffins chin


----------



## Pit_man

while Lois is


----------



## ProdigalMarine

slobering away at


----------



## Pit_man

Megg's cherry pie


----------



## ProdigalMarine

and Chris puts


----------



## ICEE

it into his


----------



## gvrayman

screen window, he


----------



## ICEE

got his penis


----------



## gvrayman

caught in cleveland's


----------



## ICEE

steamer that tastes


----------



## gvrayman

like Trriggz ass.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ICEE

fail


----------



## gvrayman

Once upon a


----------



## gvrayman

time trigga was


----------



## ICEE

gay and gayer


----------



## Trigga

with a girl


----------



## scent troll

things with nuts.


----------



## ICEE

the next day


----------



## gvrayman

he climbed Mike's


----------



## ICEE

hairy ass hair


----------



## gvrayman

but pcrose rips


----------



## ICEE

his dick apart


----------



## gvrayman

and mercury comes


----------



## ProdigalMarine

spewing out of


----------



## gvrayman

pcrose's disgusting lower


----------



## ProdigalMarine

fiery rotten crotch


----------



## ICEE

that smells like


----------



## ProdigalMarine

O2s ball sack


----------



## gvrayman

and non-regrigerated


----------



## ICEE

it because it


----------



## gvrayman

her meat could


----------



## ICEE

not be cooked


----------



## Pit_man

so it smelled


----------



## ICEE

like raw fish


----------



## Liquid

dipped in gravy


----------



## Dezboy

and put on


----------



## cobrafox46

a dirty hobo's


----------



## Boobah

hairy left nut


----------



## Dezboy

which was smelly


----------



## cobrafox46

but tasted good


----------



## Dezboy

just like a


----------



## cobrafox46

poop salad from


----------



## Dezboy

dez's butt crack


----------



## ICEE

that had ranch


----------



## Liquid

flavored ecoli after


----------



## dorianc204

wow this sh*t is hilarious


----------



## cobrafox46

it sh*t turds


----------



## ICEE

and then was


----------



## Dezboy

shot in the


----------



## scent troll

inner upper thy


----------



## ICEE

with a baseball


----------



## scent troll

bat, and then


----------



## ICEE

had a blood


----------



## scent troll

all over her


----------



## ICEE

pants that she


----------



## scent troll

recently had drycleaned


----------



## ICEE

at the chinese


----------



## scent troll

ching wong drycleaners


----------



## ICEE

they use cat's


----------



## scent troll

to soften fabric


----------



## ICEE

and they eat


----------



## scent troll

food.


----------



## ICEE

The pfury lounge


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

gave icee's mother


----------



## ICEE

and speakyourminds mother


----------



## scent troll

herpes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

because ocelatus2000 mom

(its 3 wrds you CLOWN)


----------



## ICEE

had the herpes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

from a cow


----------



## scent troll

speakyourmind said:


> because ocelatus2000 mom
> 
> (its 3 wrds you CLOWN)


note the period confirming the end of the sentence. NEW SENTENCE


----------



## ICEE

No more posting


----------



## scent troll

is allowed in


----------



## ICEE

the lounge or


----------



## scent troll

other threads because


----------



## ICEE

it is hard


----------



## scent troll

to clean up


----------



## ICEE

the smilie mess


----------



## scent troll

that you always


----------



## ICEE

post according to


----------



## Dezboy

what a muppet


----------



## jmax611

gets stuck up


----------



## VRM

in his nose


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

by the man


----------



## VRM

for being a


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

responsible citizen of


----------



## VRM

the country somalia


----------



## r1dermon

is extremely poor


----------



## VRM

and riddled with


----------



## r1dermon

aids aids aids


----------



## gvrayman

Ocellatus2000 is riddled


----------



## cobrafox46

by sonicrx's suspension


----------



## gvrayman

Why is sonicrx


----------



## cobrafox46

suspended because he


----------



## gvrayman

tangled his balls


----------



## cobrafox46

and posted a pic

of a nutsack! LOL


----------



## SirusX1721

O M G


----------



## r1dermon

i need a


----------



## Trigga

blunt with a


----------



## ICEE

this thread sucks.


----------



## Trigga

the end period


----------



## ICEE

edit post edit.


----------



## scent troll

i do believe this threads "fun" ran out a few pages ago. its a bit of a post-whoring thread dont ya think? anyways, ive seen much much..MUCH much more relevant and worthy threads locked. get my drift mods?


----------



## ICEE

lock smock lock


----------



## boiler149

stay in school


----------



## gvrayman

cus it's the


----------



## ICEE

sh*t because of


----------



## gvrayman

trigga sucking teachers


----------



## ICEE

that love cum.


----------



## Boobah

that's f*cking sick


----------



## gvrayman

like pcrose's dick


----------



## Boobah

tracy movie poster.


----------



## ICEE

boobahs girlfriend gets


----------



## scent troll

chill with the content guys


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> chill with the content guys


who are you ?


----------



## gvrayman

gvrayman said:


> tracy movie poster.


 wow

Selling dope is


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 is a


----------



## gvrayman

manly man who


----------



## ICEE

likes to act


----------



## gvrayman

like a man


----------



## ICEE

who is moderator


----------



## gvrayman

of child porn


----------



## ICEE

that was perfect.


----------

